# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  مشکلات HC-05

## aqm176

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید.
طبق اموزش از یه سایتی بنده ماژول بلوتوث رو وصل کردم به آردوئینو و در اندروید جواب گرفتم.
اما امروز منبع تغذیه 5 ولتی به پین K وصل شد و ماژول به یه رابط به برد وصل شده...
اما سوال اینجاست که الان که میخوام اطلاعات بخونم و ارسال کنم، این عمل انجام نمیشه...
راه حلی دارید کمکم کنید!!!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ولتاژ دادن به پایه K برای زمانی است که میخواهی ماژول را در مد AT Command قرار دهی و بتوانی مثلا نام نمایشی بلوتوث در گوشی و یا کلمه عبور و یا پارامترهای دیگر را تغییر دهی. در غیر این صورت دادن ولتاژ به پایه K توجیهی ندارد.

----------


## aqm176

سلام و خسته نباشید.
ممنون.
راه حلی دارید که بشه تستش کرد که درسته یا خیر؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

دقیقا چه چیزی رو می خواهید تست کنید؟

----------


## aqm176

> دقیقا چه چیزی رو می خواهید تست کنید؟


سلام.
میخوام تست کنم ببینم سالمه یا خیر؟!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب به کلید K ولتاژ نده. فقط به VCC و GND

----------


## aqm176

> خوب به کلید K ولتاژ نده. فقط به VCC و GND


  سلام.
نه سالم بود، توی آموزشای ایرانی جای پین ها رو اشتباه گفته بود...
ممنون

----------

